# [SUCHE] Heroes of Might and Magic Alternative



## smashbob (14. April 2020)

Hallo Forum,

nachdem  mit HoMM7 Schluß war, suche ich eine alternative.
Wichtig ist:

- ähnliches/gleiches Spielprinzip
- rundenbasiert

Vielleicht fällt einem ja auf anhieb was ein.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Research (14. April 2020)

Age of Wonders 3.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (14. April 2020)

Eador: Masters of the Broken World


----------



## ErkanAlles (15. Juni 2020)

Die King's-Bounty-Reihe. Das allererste King's Bounty war wohl sogar ein Vorgänger von Heroes (entwickelt von New World Computing). 2008 gab es ein Remake und seitdem mehrere Fortsetzungen dazu. In den neuen Spielen ist ein wichtiger Unterschied, dass man zwar rundenbasiert kämpft, sich ansonsten aber in Echtzeit bewegt.


----------



## Zwergi25 (14. Juli 2020)

Die Disciples Reihe ist auch ähnlich zu Heroes of might and Magic.
Ist aber auch schon einige Jahre alt.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich suchte auch nach alternativen für Heroes of Might and Magic, habe aber dazu nichts gefunden.
Auch die neuesten Teile der Serie konnten mich nicht lange überzeugen, nun Bin ich wieder bei Heroes 3 gelandet


----------



## smashbob (21. Dezember 2020)

Bin weiterhin auf der Suche. Hat jemand eine gute Alternative finden können? Grüße


----------



## AchtBit (26. April 2021)

_King's Bounty_ – Armored _Princess

Besser als Heroes(ausser Heroes 3) aber reines Single Play ohne Hotseat Mode_


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2021)

Mordheim City of the Damned, ist aber mehr wie X-com. Du hast Gold zur Verfügung musst dir eine Bande zusammen stellen und Warpsteine sammeln die du wiederum zu Geld machen kannst. Kannst einzelne Bandenmitglieder alle ausrüsten und musst diese auch nach jeder Runde bezahlen.

Ist nicht wie Might and Magic aber solche Spiele sind heute eher rar.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6lP740fLHFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

